# How to unistall older SSL VPN Client?



## sandynb (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,
I was trying to install Cyberoam SSL VPN on Win XP PC. During first time install, the installation stuck in between, I had stopped the installation and restarted installation again. During the installation got the error message " Older SSL VPN exists. Uninstall the previous SSL VPN":banghead:.

I am wondering how to uninstall the previous SSL VPN as no entries are visible in add/remove programs of control panel?

Regards


----------



## Keeroy (Apr 7, 2010)

Check under program files to see if there is any installation folder for Cyberoam SSL VPN. Maybe there is. If so, can you find an uninstaller there?
Otherwise you could download CCleaner. This piece of software can clear the registry from corrupt registry entries.


----------



## kkrishnakaranth (Dec 26, 2007)

Facing same Cyberoam client issue with windows 8.1 platform. Did the above mentioned issue rectified?


----------

